# Extremely mated-with hen, and we only have 5 Roos!



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

What do I do with poor Helen? How do I prevent this without selling the Roos? I'm not a good knitter so I can't make a sweater for her. I'm stuck...









Can I put germolene on it? 








Please help! 
Here is a birds-eye-view pic.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Duck Runner, just get duct tape and make her a saddle from wing to wing and to keep it on, run one piece loosely all the way around. Karen, Seminolewind told us about that and it works well. It just has to be replaced and her skin checked occ.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

5 Roos??? How many hens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, the problem is the roos. Time to separate them from the hens before serious damage is done.

Making a saddle will also protect her skin from the others and the from the sun.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Helen could sustain mortal internal injuries from the roosters,usually in the form of "water belly".The saddle will protect Helen's back but not prevent internal injuries.I've had to rehome extra roosters to save my hens.Rule of thumb is 8 hens(or more) per 1 rooster.I have 25 hens and 1 very happy rooster....


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Helen could sustain mortal internal injuries from the roosters,usually in the form of "water belly".The saddle will protect Helen's back but not prevent internal injuries.I've had to rehome extra roosters to save my hens.Rule of thumb is 8 hens(or more) per 1 rooster.I have 25 hens and 1 very happy rooster....


16 hens, and 5 Roos.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Duck Runner, just get duct tape and make her a saddle from wing to wing and to keep it on, run one piece loosely all the way around. Karen, Seminolewind told us about that and it works well. It just has to be replaced and her skin checked occ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


How? It doesn't stick.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> 5 Roos??? How many hens?


16


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, the problem is the roos. Time to separate them from the hens before serious damage is done.
> 
> Making a saddle will also protect her skin from the others and the from the sun.


How do I separate them in a HUGE garden???


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Also, can i put germolene on it?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't put anything on it except the duct tape saddle. The tape won't stick and even if it did the skin might break down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DuckRunner said:


> How do I separate them in a HUGE garden???


You will have to build a pen to put them in. That's why most of us have an extra space for birds whether it's due to illness/injury or a timeout for behavior.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The duct tape saddle will stick to the feathers. Then wrap a longer piece all the way around. She won't like it,  but it will help.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm surprised your roos aren't fighting.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The roosters toenails will eventually puncture her undersides from overmating. I've had it happen. It's time to get rid of some roosters.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Duct tape saddle on one of my "overly mated hens" She's kept it on 3 days so far!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Duct tape saddle on one of my "overly mated hens" She's kept it on 3 days so far!
> View attachment 28440


Cool! I'm searching for some duct tape. I'm sure I've seen it somewhere ??


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Over by the paints in Wal Mart.. The colored ones are in the craft section. Lumber yards will have the grey ones.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Over by the paints in Wal Mart.. The colored ones are in the craft section. Lumber yards will have the grey ones.


I'm not in the USA though...


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> The roosters toenails will eventually puncture her undersides from overmating. I've had it happen. It's time to get rid of some roosters.


Which one do I get rid of? I love em' all...

*Rick astley:








Compare him with the real Rick astley 









Ninja-roo:









Tufters/tufty:









Salmon:









Penguin:









And last of all, old man Jeff:







*


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know what you can do-GET MORE HENS!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or a separate yard for the boys you really want to keep.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Generally you want to keep 1 roo for every 7 to 10 hens, this will be best for the hens in the long run. Best of luck, I hope you don't have to get rid of any, I think 22 to 34 more hens would be the best fix.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very funny!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He has his chicken math about right though. Although, for those new to chicken math, three is never enough, neither is 15. Oh wait!!! Look at those I need five or six each of those too.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Goodness, that Penguin and old man Jeff looks pretty mean in the eyes.. Hope your girl recovers..that looked painful... Love the chicken math by the way!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Goodness, that Penguin and old man Jeff looks pretty mean in the eyes.. Hope your girl recovers..that looked painful... Love the chicken math by the way!


Old man Jeff is not usually a troublemaker, he is a 3 year old rooster that looks like he might die any moment. He is a good man usually, but sometimes he gets too big for his britches.

Penguin is a usual rooster, healthy, big, and mates a lot. His eyes are beautiful though, a lovely lime green!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I know what you can do-GET MORE HENS!!!


Mm. We will need like 40 hens for these bunch though


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When I started out, I hatched about 7 roos. I told them they could stay if they behaved. I got rid of the aggressive ones and ended up with 2 Polish brothers and 2 silkie brothers and all was fine. That was 10 years ago. I had a time with 2 silkie roos and no more. Then the last years I was up to 7 again and they stayed by attrition. I have one roo who I'm selling as dinner. Then I'll have 6 silkie boys.

What are my chances of having 4 silkie boys in free range/coop at night with 7 adult hens ?


----------

